# Attested Certificates for family mobilization



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Dear all,
Best wishes to all of currently expats and potential expats in Abu Dhabi, UAE.
As requested, I have to get my Marriage Certificate & my kid's Birth Certificate to be translated into Arabic and attested by UAE Embassy in Vietnam. But I have already done this paperwork ( translated into Englisd and attested). I would like to be clarified if they meet requirement to mobilize my family to UAE ?

Thanks a lot for your help !

Best regards,


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

You have to take the attestation of the UAE Embassy here to the ministry of foreign affairs. For now, you can probably move your family if they have an entry visa, and then you can deal with MOF when you get here.


----------



## cubon (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your advice !



Evok said:


> You have to take the attestation of the UAE Embassy here to the ministry of foreign affairs. For now, you can probably move your family if they have an entry visa, and then you can deal with MOF when you get here.


----------

